# Small hen/pastey butt



## Samkingg (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,
Not sure where to put this but just after some advice! I have 3 8 month old hens. They are all happy and health but one of them had pastey butt when she was a chick, I noticed very quickly and she was fine after a few days but she is still quite a bit smaller than my other 2 hens. I have been keeping an eye on her eating and drinking and checking her poop but she is doing everything the same as my other 2.
Is there any reason she is smaller? Anything I could be doing differently or is she just going to be small?
Thanks,
Sam 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Breeds, just like people, can vary in size. She just might be going to be smaller than the others. Or she might play catch up and finish filling out in the next couple of months. 

It could be a health issue but since she's doing so well, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Samkingg (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you  You have put my mind at rest! 



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

